# my catfish?



## eclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

hey guys. a while back i got a catfish from petsmart. i completely forgot what type of fish this is so if anyone can tell me what this catfish is that would be great.it was verry hard to get a pic of him because he never stops moving and moving so quick.but anyway this is the best pic i could capture..thanks










looks like he is on crack lol


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

That looks like a Pictus Catfish... are your kuhli loaches still in the tank? If they are, I'm surprised he hasn't managed to eat them yet.


----------



## rjrstrang (Jul 16, 2011)

yes that is a pictus cat heres a link for u www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=pictuscatfish


----------



## eclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

Hehhhe yea I'm new to fish so I went by what they told me at petsmart.(Bad idea)I told them what fish I had and they told me what I could get.(Never again) no not eaten yet they hide inside the dragon decor in my tank and none of my fish pick on each other. My tank has so many hiding places but the house decor in my tank completely belongs to my catfishie.I will watch out for it though. Apperently half of my fish shouldn't be in the same tank as each other anyway.


----------



## rjrstrang (Jul 16, 2011)

if you go by what 1 person says about what fish can go together you will end up with a boring mix of fish in my opinion look at my tank and you will see a mix of fish that really shouldnt be together but my fish all get along except for the occasional territorial dispute between my king kong and my oscar


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeah, that list would not be recommended by anyone here. But I would've guessed its a petsmart selection. Only thing missing are the IR shark and the peacock bass. That's about 5 tank's worth of fish.


----------



## rjrstrang (Jul 16, 2011)

no not a petsmart selection way to pricey of fish for that with the ammount of filtration i have water quality is perfect and the tank is good till my shovel nose gets older still only a baby like 6 inches but they all co exist very well


----------



## eclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

my fish all get along but mine is an extreemly active tank. after a while i just started picking my own fish though. i only have 2 fish from petsmart(catfish and oscar) others are from an lfs that i randomly picked out that i liked before i knew they are not supposed to be together.my tank always stays clean...well i have 2 aqua clear 50's and one whisper 40i.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its always good to have a built in excuse to buy more tanks.


----------



## eclipse (Jun 2, 2011)

^^lol^^ :fish:


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

emc7 said:


> Yeah, that list would not be recommended by anyone here. But I would've guessed its a petsmart selection. Only thing missing are the IR shark and the peacock bass. That's about 5 tank's worth of fish.


If he had a peacock bass, he wouldn't have any fish that were smaller than it in the tank. I know from experience.



emc7 said:


> Its always good to have a built in excuse to buy more tanks.


This is the best statement in this thread.


----------



## rjrstrang (Jul 16, 2011)

Next to a peacock bass my Oscar pretty much eats anything smaller than his mouth my wife added an angel fish not knowing she needed 1 that was big enough by the time I got home from work all you could see were fins sticking out of his mouth I hope he enjoyed his 15 dollar snack all I could do was laugh


----------

